

Google sorry page - skbohra123
http://sorry.google.com/sorry/misc/?continue=http://www.google.co.in/search%3Fsourceid%3Dchrome%26ie%3DUTF-8%26q%3Dadobe%2Bair%2Blinux

======
JoachimSchipper
I get the regular "sorry" page when following this link. Not very
interesting...

